# Embossed Sunrise Beverage bottle



## alicia9265 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I just recently found this embossed clear sunrise beverages bottle.  I know it's nothing too rare or valuable - but I've been searching on eBay and all over Google and just cannot find a picture or mention of just a plain embossed ones.  Only the ACL ones.  It's a 10 oz. bottle, and on the bottom says "NOT TO BE REFILLED" with a "2" and a "22" and then some weird symbol like an "I3" or "31" or something.  All I'm wondering is the possible value...????
 I'm sure the pic I attach will be poor - it's still dirty, etc.  But I'm sure everyone knows what I'm talking about and the front of the advertisement.
 Thanks!  Any help would be appreciated!
 Alicia


----------



## alicia9265 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nobodys got any clue??


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Alicia, They are very common and worth 1 to 2 bucks at best. Thats why you don't see them on Ebay. The ACL's are far more popular and they only bring 4 to 5 bucks.

 If you are collecting no return sodas it is a must have to complete a collection.


----------



## alicia9265 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh, ok, I see!  Thanks much ~


----------



## dosher100 (Dec 20, 2010)

he i have one just like it i found today what year is it 
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread is almost older then the bottle.


 Late 1960's early 70's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

I love people who think that the late 1960's early 70's isn't old. LOL!

 The Sun Rise doesn't seem to show up nearly as often as the Pepsi, Coke, or Dr. Pepper ND/NRs. I have one myself, but I had to buy one off of ebay, because I'd never seen one in the wild. Is is worth a lot, not really, but it's a less common brand so it's a good find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

alicia9265 ~ and ~  dosher100

 Welcome to the forum.

 Are your bottles regular crown tops or screw caps?  

 I actually have one of those nd/nr Sunrise bottles, and I even posted a little discussion on it a few months back. But, unfortuniately, no deposit/no return bottles don't usually generate much interest. I know mine didn't ... at least not "yet!" Thirty years from now we will be fighting over them. Of course, I will be 88 years old in thirty years, so it won't be much of a fight to take mine away from me. Lol []

 Anyway ... Here's mine. Screw cap - Dated 1971. Current value?  About $2.00 and maybe $5.00 to a "gotta have it" collector. (I filled it myself with food coloring).


----------



## bottleopop (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with morbious_fod on this bottle, at least the non-screw-top variety.  It's apparently a fairly collectible NDNR, probably because of the extra graphics - a mountain with glaciers on it.  I've been outbid on it a couple of times.  I felt lucky to finally find one at an antique mall.

 It's funny on the bay; the screw-top bottles are very often shown with a picture that's just a leeetle bit too short on top, so that you can't see the top of the bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 21, 2010)

Then again screw tops aren't always the kiss of death. One of the less seen Hillbilly Mountain Dew ND/NR bottles is a screw top.


----------

